# Warped synthetic stock



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone have any tricks to straighten a slightly warped synthetic stock the barrel is touching in the last 1/2 inch of channel on the fore end and gap is a little more on one side then the other


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't know what the stock is. If like a H-S persion remove materal, a ruger american replace it with a Boyds stock.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How does it shoot now ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My solution is always to bend the barrel when that happens but nobody's taken me up on my offer.

Actually, I'm wondering if the stock came goofed up or if it "warped" after the fact. I thought the synthetic stocks do not warp.

If it came that way, I'd put some pressure on the manufacturer to replace it; it not, I'd get rid of it for fear that it would "warp" again.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also would see if you can exchange it if it is new. If all else fails, I would just take a dremel tool and even the channel out. It might not look real good but I for one dont care what a hunting rifle looks like, I prefer caring on its abilities. Its really no difference than making sure a wood stock has clearance along the barrel. Now if it starts to touch again you do have a big problem and can be sure the stock is defective !


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It would be easier to answer this question if we knew the make, model and caliber of the firearm. Pictures always help too.

The best answer you will find is upgrade the stock to a boyds or bell and carlson, etc. Most of the firearm manufacturers are putting out entry level rifles that are cost effective and where they skimp is usually the stock. I replace all of my OE stocks on entry level rifles because none of them are up to par with the performance I want. Boyds is your most cost effective option. I have had great success with replacing Ruger American and Savage original stocks with Boyds and the accuracy improved in all cases.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

It’s a ruger American 30.06 brand new still in box Im going to see if he will just swap it after the holidays


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

youngdon said:


> How does it shoot now ?


still in plastic haven't shot it


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I wrote Ruger about it and they said it was alright and it was not a problem. The closer to the action I got the forearm the better the groups got, so I bought a Boyds stock. Shoots good and looks good too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My only complaint with the flimsy stock on the Ruger American is the sharp edges along the entire length of the barrel where the off hand goes. A person could easily get cut by it. I'll smooth out both sides after the season. For now, it's dialed in and I don't want to mess with it. Cheapest stock ever!

Boyd's is a very good option and value.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Ruger's quality has been going down hill lately. I noticed on all of my ruger americans that the stocks are cheap, the machining in the action is very rough and rushed, the machining on the bolt was rough and rushed, and the scope mount holes were not straight. I used to be a ruger fan. Sold all of mine because I didn't feel that the quality was what it should be.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No doubt about the machining on the bolt. The machining marks are visible and notable during operation. Dang thing still shoots great, though.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, they still shoot! But I was having difficulty liking the fact that every time I operated the bolt that it had a zipper sound from the bolt rubbing on the action. I guess i am just biased as I have always had rifles with a nice smooth action.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine's the same. Gotta believe it's intentional. Inexpensive. Functional. With a dose of Motorkote and time to work its magic, that zipper becomes much better.

Anyway, I've learned that it makes no sound at all with one-shot kills. Now, I just gotta remember extra ones are available. Been shooting single-shots too long. Maybe not.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

glenway said:


> Mine's the same. Gotta believe it's intentional. Inexpensive. Functional. With a dose of Motorkote and time to work its magic, that zipper becomes much better.
> 
> Anyway, I've learned that it makes no sound at all with one-shot kills. Now, I just gotta remember extra ones are available. Been shooting single-shots too long. Maybe not.


I got a great shooting gun already but it's a Thompson Center pro hunter and i wanted a decent priced bolt gun for quicker follow ups for when i miss lol but that's what you get for going cheap


----------

